# Wolfgang Puck Signature 5-piece Santoku Cutlery Set



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Wolfgang Puck Signature Series 5-piece Santoku Cutlery Set 3", 5", 7" and 9" lengths with block - Item: 542-317 sold on HSN for $29.99. I have 2 of his Santoku knives already and can't understand why anyone would pay $80+ when his knives are fine. I happen to like the 2 i have which are the 5" & 7" i used for slicing everything but meats. 
I was told you should never let your knives site in water or even run threw a dishwasher because the high carbon in the stainless steel will rust. It doesn't hurt the blade and can bee cleaned off. When they say dishwasher safe then mean the handles.

Question: How do you sharped a Santoku knife? I have a 2 stage electronic knife sharpner but don't know if it works for these kind of knives.


----------



## choppsman (Jan 24, 2006)

take it to any good kitcen supply store, they usually do it, or sometimes even grocery stores do. but i would trust the kitchen supply place more. on a side note i dont think puck is that great a chef


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Never buy a knife you haven't held in your hand first, no matter how good a cook you are. I was eager to try the Furi granton-edge santoku, then found it was too light and the handle was just wrong for my hand. (I'm going with the Henkel's Pro series instead.) 

I always wash my knives by hand and dry them more or less right away. Also, don't let them clink together. A knife block or tray (with separate slots for the drawer) is a must.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You won't hurt stainless steel in a dishwasher. It doesn't get hot enough to affect temper and the stainless resists the water just fine. You might lose a little luster depending on the finish. The negative is more that the honed edge acts as a bit of a catalyst to react with the harsh detergents. Which means accelerated dulling.

Phil


----------

